# Can you ID this plant?



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

I was at the Broken Bow lake in Oklahoma. I saw this plant growing by the lake shore. they look like some kind of Erio pieces. Can someone identify what is it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's hard to tell from that photo. A closer pic, including the roots would be helpful. Did you collect any? Inflorescences?


----------



## ShrimpNewbie (May 29, 2011)

nice looking wish I could id it for you but I cant


----------



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

I took some home and plant some emersed and submerged. I was not able to keep them for three weeks. After three weeks everything just turned brown and died.


----------



## ShrimpNewbie (May 29, 2011)

bummer =\


----------



## ShrimpNewbie (May 29, 2011)

looking closer it looks like a plantI have outside on some wood


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Might check out the leves under a dissecting scope and hope to find an infloresence in the future. It resembles a plant I thought would be Vahl's fimbry once (Fimbristylis vahlii), but it's impossible to make a call without the goodies under at least a dissecting scope on many species of plants. If it;s a fimbry it won't be a happy camper in your aquarium very likey, but may tolerate a terrarium or paludarium.


----------

